# First kayak fishing outing



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, in limited time and less-than-perfect conditions, I had to compromise to get the skunk off, but a change in targets resulted in success, fast and furiously. I took my 7wt fly rod hoping to find some bass, but the water was off color and I couldn't find any takers, so in the late afternoon hours I swapped to a dry/dropper rig and worked over the bluegills for a while. I was a little surprised that casting was real easy from a low-on-the-water position. This was my 9.5' rod, though. With a shorter rod it might be tougher. I intentionally varied my casting distance to shore to see if anything would cause a problem, nothing did. The weather was gorgeous, but the water conditions were not as spectacular. It was a positive first fishing experience in the kayak!










First victim





































Hot spot


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats on the first outing. Mine will probably be next weekend since the weather is supposed to go south. Looks like it was a fun time on the water. I have always loved catching gills and crappie on a fly rod.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice report and great pics. Great sunset pic. Your report makes me very antsy to bring out the 'yak, especially given the good weather, solitude, and quiet that it looks like you had yesterday. I'll be out there in my olive 12 footer (mean green fishing machine ) soon!

Keep up the good work. I hope you're enjoying the sit-on-top experience.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I felt like I learned a lot about what to expect and where I want things placed. I have a set of paddle clips, but after last night I'm not sure I even want them. I kept the paddle on my lap all night while fishing and it was handy. Which leads me to: I found out I can paddle with one hand enough to keep the boat positioned where I want it. If the wind pushed me a tad one way, a quick one-handed paddle corrected it. I think I know where I want my rod holder now, even though I probably will only use it while crossing lakes or just paddling. Having it lay between my legs was convenient last night. I also need to remember to keep my hook-outs on me somewhere, not on my pack behind me. I needed them on a fish last night and had to fish around behind me to locate them. As for comfort, I was out for a little over 2 hours and never got uncomfortable. The seat was good, and I had plenty of leg room.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

TheCream said:


> I felt like I learned a lot about what to expect and where I want things placed. I have a set of paddle clips, but after last night ... I also need to remember to keep my hook-outs on me somewhere, not on my pack behind me. I needed them on a fish last night and had to fish around behind me to locate them. As for comfort, I was out for a little over 2 hours and never got uncomfortable. The seat was good, and I had plenty of leg room.


Two suggestions: First, if you don't already have one, get a leash for your paddle. Then you can keep it on your lap with no chance of losing it. I don't like commercials leashes, which coil like phone cords. They make noise scraping over things and also get caught. I use about four feet of parachute cord with a snap to attach to my vest or the boat.

Second -- again if you're not doing it -- try keeping your tackle in a fly fishing vest. It's like an open tackle box, with everything in its own compartment. You never have to dig around looking for anything. I keep forceps and line clippers on those little spring-loaded reels just inside the chest of my vest.

Jim


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

olderfer said:


> Two suggestions: First, if you don't already have one, get a leash for your paddle. Then you can keep it on your lap with no chance of losing it. I don't like commercials leashes, which coil like phone cords. They make noise scraping over things and also get caught. I use about four feet of parachute cord with a snap to attach to my vest or the boat.
> 
> Second -- again if you're not doing it -- try keeping your tackle in a fly fishing vest. It's like an open tackle box, with everything in its own compartment. You never have to dig around looking for anything. I keep forceps and line clippers on those little spring-loaded reels just inside the chest of my vest.
> 
> Jim


Thanks for the input, Jim! I did have a makeshift leash on my paddle, I didn't want it getting away from me. Sounds like I used about the same thing you use, some cord with a carabiner clip on it.

As for the vest, I hadn't thought of that. I have an old vest in my closet I haven't worn for a few years since switching to the Orvis Sling Pack. I went away from it because I didn't like the bulk in the front, but it would make sense for wear while kayakking. I may have to swap some things over and give that a shot on the next trip. Thanks!


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

All ready for my first outing of the year in my Tarpon. Battery charged, kayak polished up, rack installed on the suv. I am ready!


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

fishwendel2 said:


> All ready for my first outing of the year in my Tarpon. Battery charged, kayak polished up, rack installed on the suv. I am ready!


Excellent pics of a very good looking fishing rig!

I have a couple of questions about your fish finder. First, what kind is it? Second -- what kind of battery and where did you put it? Third -- how did you mount the transducer?

In my kayaking days, I used a hand-held portable, which was just okay. Now -- at age 70 -- I've switched to an ultra-lite square stern canoe with a small outboard. Haven't quite figured out the fish finder set up yet.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

great stories everyone. I hope to have a kayak this year. I just gotta figure out how to transport it.


----------



## HandyAl (May 23, 2009)

Hi TheCream,

What kind of camera did you used? I'm looking for one to take out on the kayak.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

HandyAl said:


> Hi TheCream,
> 
> What kind of camera did you used? I'm looking for one to take out on the kayak.


Pentax Optio W60. It's a small waterproof digital camera, I use it for all my hunting/fishing trips, I love it!


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Man.. that setup you have fishwendel2 is AWESOME. I'm digging that.. Hopefully my next kayak will be something similar to what you've got there.. wow.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks! Yeah it works pretty well for me. Gives me everything I need close by. I use the Scotty rod holders and accessories. Lots of versatility. I have a 100% waterproof Huminbird fishfinder I picked up last year at West Marked down from $179 to $69 brand new and its powered by a small 12 volt Cabelas battery. I store it in a water tight box in the front stow away. I also set up the fish finder wires so they would have a 99.9% water tight seal. $10 part from West Marine. Huminbird also makes a special kayak/canoe thru hull transducer kit that works great. Mounted that under my butt since I figured that part was in the water the deepest  I got the crate at Meijer for $3 and the rod holders at Dicks for $3 each.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

Jim


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

TheCream said:


> Thanks for the input, Jim! I did have a makeshift leash on my paddle, I didn't want it getting away from me. Sounds like I used about the same thing you use, some cord with a carabiner clip on it.
> 
> As for the vest, I hadn't thought of that. I have an old vest in my closet I haven't worn for a few years since switching to the Orvis Sling Pack. I went away from it because I didn't like the bulk in the front, but it would make sense for wear while kayakking. I may have to swap some things over and give that a shot on the next trip. Thanks!



The vest could be cumbersome if you plan on wearing a life-vest during any part of your time on the water. Companies have already taken notice of this and created a sort of hybrid life vest/fishing vest made specifically for kayaking. Check out the Stohlquist Fisherman Vest: http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...?&cid=chanintel&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=289659

The NRS Chinook: http://www.austinkayak.com/products/1686/NRS-Chinook-Fishing-PFD-Life-Vest.html

Or the Extrasport Osprey: http://www.sunandsnow.com/extrasport-osprey_pfd.html

There are also other good combo vests out there. Don't let fishing convenience sacrifice safety on the water. Remember, the waters are warming up right now, but you still might fare well if you took an accidental swim right now!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I think paddle leashes are overrated and just one more thing for your fly line to get caught on. In 10 + years mine has never gotten away from me and I only lay mine across my lap.
If you do a lease, do NOT attach it to YOU. Very dangerous is you get flipped in moving water. Attach it to the boat if you feel a need for one.

As far as accessories, man there's a million ideas. 
Here's a link to one of my buddies picture sites. It's a bunch of sit on tops rigged up for fishing. Lots of cool ideas:
http://mikesawyer.smugmug.com/Outdoor-Sports/Boats-and-Gear/Fishing-Sit-On-Tops/2606948_kbyTi


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the Extra Sport Osprey (vest) and barely even remember I am wearing one. Very comfortable. They have them at Dicks if your not into ordering on line.


----------



## Ducky (Feb 1, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> I think paddle leashes are overrated and just one more thing for your fly line to get caught on. In 10 + years mine has never gotten away from me and I only lay mine across my lap.
> If you do a lease, do NOT attach it to YOU. Very dangerous is you get flipped in moving water. Attach it to the boat if you feel a need for one.
> 
> As far as accessories, man there's a million ideas.
> ...


Yes, paddle leashes are only one more thing you can get tangled up in when you flip your yak


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm working on finishing up my milk crate. I found an old orange one, in decent shape but faded. My dad and I made a mounting system for the side of it to attach my Scotty fly rod holder, that way I do not have to mount it directly to the kayak. I like this better because it will be easy to get to and I won't have to worry about busting it off the yak if something stupid happens. I am waiting for the wind to die down so I can give the old crate a new coating of Krylon Fusion spray paint in a bright yellow color.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

TheCream said:


> I'm working on finishing up my milk crate. I found an old orange one, in decent shape but faded. My dad and I made a mounting system for the side of it to attach my Scotty fly rod holder, that way I do not have to mount it directly to the kayak. I like this better because it will be easy to get to and I won't have to worry about busting it off the yak if something stupid happens. I am waiting for the wind to die down so I can give the old crate a new coating of Krylon Fusion spray paint in a bright yellow color.


Most folks just run bungee cords through them. At least your thinking about it. I have seen first hand what happens when a guy stores his tackle in the bait well area behind the seat and doesn't secure it.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> Most folks just run bungee cords through them. At least your thinking about it. I have seen first hand what happens when a guy stores his tackle in the bait well area behind the seat and doesn't secure it.


My yak has a bungee system over the storage well area behind the seat. I drop my crate in, throw the bungee's over the crate, and I'm good to go. It worked out well when I paddled on Friday. The one thing I did notice, believe it or not, was that with my fly rod in the holder in high wind, I could feel the rod catching wind! I wondered why the yak was veering slightly off to one side while I paddled, then I stopped and could feel the wind hitting the rod and pushing me just a little. It was VERY windy that day, though. I found out how much different it was paddling back to the truck into that wind from the opposite end of Dow Lake, too.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> I have seen first hand what happens when a guy stores his tackle in the bait well area behind the seat and doesn't secure it.


HeHe!! Poor Rarevos....
And then some knucklehead sticks the yak thru the back window....


----------

